# Aide aqara homekit



## Membre supprimé 1187115 (4 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouvellement adepte de la domotique avec Homekit. J'ai fais l'achat d'un Smart Hub M2 avec 2 capteur de température et d'humidité.

Cependant, je suis collé à un problème. Je veux utiliser les capteurs de température pour activer un ventilateur. Exemple : Si plus de 20degrés activé un ventilateur sur une prise intelligente (Meross). Or, ni sur l'application d'Aqara, Eve ou même Home+5, je n'arrive à faire fonctionner l'automatisation.

J'ai réussi à ajouter l'automatisation ou la scène sur l'application domicile de apple, mais il ne s'active pas selon la température que je veux. Seulement en cliquant manuellement sur le scenario.

En fait, toute les automatisations avec l'option ''Accessoires sous contrôle (le triangle avec les 3 points oranges)'' ne fonctionne pas. Juste les automatisation ''un moment de la journée'' fonctionne comme sur les prises électriques ou les ampoules. 

Quelqu'un a des suggestions ? Merci.

Je possède : Iphone, Ipad, HomePod mini (Hub), Aqara Smart Hub M2, 2x Capteur de température et d'humidité, prise intelligente (Meross)


----------



## Moutaille (5 Septembre 2021)

GregSanders a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Nouvellement adepte de la domotique avec Homekit. J'ai fais l'achat d'un Smart Hub M2 avec 2 capteur de température et d'humidité.
> 
> ...


Bonjour !
Je ne sais pas exactement quelles sont les différences avec l’ancien hub Aqara que j’ai, mais toutes ces automatisations en fonction de la température avec des sensors Aqara, dont tu parles, j’ai du les faire dans l’app Eve pour qu’elles se déversent ensuite dans l’app Maison. 
Ça fonctionne très bien mais avec ton hub je ne peux pas te dire malheureusement.


----------



## Tiberius (18 Septembre 2021)

Normalement si le capteur de température Aqara est visible dans Homekit, l'application Eve peut s'en servir pour un déclenchement sur un seuil de température. J'ai bien le hub Aqara mais je n'ai pas le capteur de température Aqara... En revanche, j'ai déjà fait ce genre de manipulation avec un capteur Eve Room et une prise connectée Eve Energy.


----------



## Varrier (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.


----------



## Varrier (3 Octobre 2022)

GregSanders a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Nouvellement adepte de la domotique avec Homekit. J'ai fais l'achat d'un Smart Hub M2 avec 2 capteur de température et d'humidité.
> 
> ...


Bonjour. 
Je rencontre le même homme problème avec une sonde de température Aqara sur un hub G3 qui est censée réguler un plancher chauffant via une prise connectée Eve.  Automatisation crée via Maison de Apple ou via l’application Eve fonctionne en mode test mais pas en mode automatique
Je cherche encore une solution mais pour l’instant en vain.
J’ai cru comprendre qui faut régler l’automatisation en mode « Any » mais ce mode n’est pas proposé.
Je cru aussi comprendre que ces sondes fonctionnant sous pile actualisé pas fréquemment la synchronisation de leur mesure du coup si l’automatisation ne réceptionne pas précisément la valeur de déclenchement ça ne fonctionne pas ?? Bien dommage ce comportement.
Si vous avez trouvé une astuce je suis preneur.
Cordialement


----------



## Tiberius (3 Octobre 2022)

Je viens de faire un test avec un capteur Aqara relié à un hub M2 et une prise Meross.
J'ai fait une automatisation "Si la température passe en dessous de 20°, allumer la prise" et j'ai mis le capteur dans le frigo -> La prise s'est allumée
Ensuite j'ai fait une automatisation "Si la température dépasse 22°, allumer la prise" et j'ai mis le capteur en plein soleil -> La prise s'est allumée
Et la température est mise à jour assez fréquemment dans Maison.


----------



## Varrier (3 Octobre 2022)

Ok. 
Merci beaucoup de votre retour !
De votre test, c’est sympa. 
Je vais aussi faire ce test avec un interrupteur Meross ( je n’ai que cela en Meross) mais j’ai aussi fait le test avec l'envoi de Notifications via l’application Aqara et rien pour l’instant j’ai aussi renommé les équipements sans accent et espace ( même si je doute qu’il communique via leur nom d’affichage) 
J’utilise 2 mini HomePod, 1 HomePod première génération et une Apple TV ( que j’ai volontairement désactivé de la gestion HomeKit)
Le tout en version 16.0. 
Et je remarque que la gestion au niveau des concentrateurs & ponts HomeKit  se fait sur l’un des mini HomePod qui est à l’état « À l’arrêt » ?? Dans mes vue Domicile (Alors qu’il est sous tension) alors que mon Apple TV et mon HomePod première génération eux sont dans l’état « En pause » … 
Je dois affiner tout ça


----------



## Tiberius (4 Octobre 2022)

Il faut y peut-être faire un test avec un seul concentrateur (en débranchant les autres). J’ai déjà eu des soucis parce que j’ai 2 domiciles dans Maison et que le hub Aqara semblait discuter avec le hub de l’autre domicile (et donc forcément il ne trouvais pas les accessoires)


----------



## Varrier (4 Octobre 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> Il faut y peut-être faire un test avec un seul concentrateur (en débranchant les autres). J’ai déjà eu des soucis parce que j’ai 2 domiciles dans Maison et que le hub Aqara semblait discuter avec le hub de l’autre domicile (et donc forcément il ne trouvais pas les accessoires)


Merci Tiberius,

Du coup j'ai fait d'autre tests.
Tout d'abord j'ai suivit ton conseil (même si je pense que le problème ne viens pas de là -, je n’ai qu’un domicile et la Synchro noms et équipements Aqara vers HomeKit fonctionne bien, j’ai 8 équipements Aqara)


Débranché tous mes concentrateurs HomeKit sauf un mini Homepod
Redémarré mon concentrateur Aqara G3

Création d’automatisations interne à l’application Aqara pour :
Quand je dépasse température alors envois d’une notification. Ça fonctionne très bien.
Quand je dépasse température alors Allumer un interrupteur Aqara. Ça fonctionne très bien

Création d’automatisations dans Maison de Apple pour :
Test 1 : Allumer un interrupteur Meross quand je dépasse la température (Ne fonctionne pas)
Test 2 : Allumer une prise Vocolinc quand je dépasse la température (Ne fonctionne pas)
Test 3 : Allumer une prise EVE quand je dépasse la température (Ne fonctionne pas)
Test 4 : Allumer un interrupteur Aqara quand je dépasse la température (Ne fonctionne pas)

En sachant que je possède aussi un détecteur de mouvement Aqara avec une automatisation dans Maison de Apple qui allume se même interrupteur Aqara et qui fonctionnait bien jusqu’à ce que je modifie le paramètre de période de détection de nuit à journée pour mes tests et la ! Ben fonctionne plus….

Je pense à un problème de bug mais ou Aqara ? Apple ?


----------



## Tiberius (4 Octobre 2022)

Il faut peut-être essayer de supprimer le hub Aqara G3 de HomeKit, puis l'ajouter de nouveau ? J'ai pas mal d'accessoires Aqara et tout fonctionne bien, donc je pense que tu vas réussir à résoudre ton souci.


----------



## Makgivret (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, idem avec mes automatisations liées aux mouvements et seulement la nuit.
J’ai testé avec Alexa pour voir et cela fonctionne nickel, Alexa détecte que je souhaite utiliser certaines fonctions que la nuit.
Je pense que le soucis est HomeKit mais j’aimerais sincèrement pouvoir l’utiliser pleinement ayant acheté du matériel essentiellement compatible avec celui-ci pour faciliter la gestion de ma domotique.


----------



## Tiberius (3 Décembre 2022)

Vraiment bizarre vos soucis. J'ai modifié la programmation de mon capteur de mouvements Aqara pour que la nuit il n'allume que le miroir dans la salle d'eau, mais que le matin il allume aussi les spots et ça fonctionne très bien (et il éteint tout si aucun mouvement n'est détecté après 15mn). 
Dans l'app Aqara vous avez l'historique des mesures, ça peut peut-être aider pour voir si les mesures sont correctes ?


----------

